# Charter Boat? "ON STRIKE" Harasses recreational fisherman



## blackfinstevie (Nov 2, 2007)

While fishing a small but usually productive non-public set of numbers this past Saturday a 40-45ft vessel out of Pcola named the "On STRIKE" came barreling down on us. He had 7 or 8 passengers on board. We pulled our poles out of the water and waited 20 or so minutes for him to move on. He circled and ran back and forth several times about 100-150 yds disrupting our fishing. Possibly marking our position? I kept waveing him off till he moved off appx 1 mile. Then the butthead come back. Circling and throwing wake. I hailed him on vhf and asked him back off for a bit. I finally got tired of his harassment and wake and left. This guy certainly has no respect for fellow fishermen, especially small boats. Not to mention the unsafe position he put us in with his continuous wake bombarding us. In retrospect I should have reported him to Coast Guard but didn't. Now I would like to know who this guy is. I would hope that he is not a Charter Capt as I have know some really good charter capts in my day that I have a lot of respect for. I have none for this guy. Very rude dude.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Whats wrong with him fishing within 100-150 yards of you?? That is way more than plenty of space. If he was going to mark your position (he probably already had it) he would have used his radar/chartplotter. Would it have been different of it were a recreational boat?? If he was 100-150 yards away he was probably fishing a different spot anyways??


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Even if he was within 100-150FT he would have been just fine. If you aren't comfortable operating your boat near another boat, you probably shouldn't be on the water. Sounds like he gave you plenty of room.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Not a charter..


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

READ!! he didnt say he was fishing he said he was circling and running back and forth, IE being a DICK!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

startzc said:


> READ!! he didnt say he was fishing he said he was circling and running back and forth, IE being a DICK!


Sounds like he was trying to mark structure. If you're fishing coordinates without marking structure or fish, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Sounds like he was trying to mark structure. If you're fishing coordinates without marking structure or fish, you're doing it wrong.


That's what I was thinking.. I've never just pulled up to a spot and dropped on numbers.. You circle to mark fish and look for the best mark.. He may not have marked anything then went to another spot and then went back to check for a mark again. 

I doubt he was harassing you on purpose.. I doubt he was paying much or any attention to you at all. Not saying it was the best move on his part but doesn't sound like harassment.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That's comical. 150 yards? That dude was more than a football field away from you.

Lord help you if you ever decide to fish in the pass.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

dude.. i have boats circle within 30ft of me on a yak... and wait till i drift off then anchor on the spot fish were coming out of. being in a yak its easy to just get right on on their bow and fish but c'mon.. 150 yards? he was easily looking at different structure.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

This has to be a joke.  Who would be arrogant enough to think they owned a 450 foot radius of water around their boat. If you were on land that would be 15 acres. :001_huh:

The Antares is only 387 foot long??


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

Bunched up pink lace panties again!!! Always got to be a charteboat that did it!!!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

donedealin said:


> Bunched up pink lace panties again!!! Always got to be a charteboat that did it!!!


Not the case here, but when the offending boat says:
"Brand X Charters"
"1-800-Ima-d*ck" 

on the side.... That's a pretty good bet that it's a charter boat.


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Was it a dark gray 35 forty footer? They did the same to me and I just left


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

bfish said:


> Was it a dark gray 35 forty footer? They did the same to me and I just left


It's a white steel hull sport fish looking boat, it's docked in little Sabine but it is not an active charter boat.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If that happens just say to yourself,,, I'm glad someone is near me in case we have a problem. I sure hope he would help me if I haven't pissed him off too much for complaining about a FU%$#*G PUBLIC FISHING SPOT.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Awful lot of cry sacking around here lately.


----------



## blackfinstevie (Nov 2, 2007)

Some of You folks are missing the point. I have no problem fishing near other boats. This guys wasn't trying to fish near me. He wanted to fish on top of me. On the very small spot I mentioned in my origional post. I even talked to him on vhf. He wanted me to move so he could fish exactly where I was. Don't you get it??? Read the post pleaseee


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

blackfinstevie said:


> Some of You folks are missing the point. I have no problem fishing near other boats. This guys wasn't trying to fish near me. He wanted to fish on top of me. On the very small spot I mentioned in my origional post. I even talked to him on vhf. He wanted me to move so he could fish exactly where I was. Don't you get it??? Read the post pleaseee


You didnt give us all the info. All your original post said was "I hailed him on the vhf and asked him to back off" no more no less. You never mentioned that he "wanted you to move so he could fish where you were. Hell I would love for everyone to stay 100-150 yards away from me........that means I would have every wreck I fish to myself. Sorry man ALL spots are public as soon as they hit the water. Jus sayin!


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Some of you need that RIF program put back into play. Holy crap. I've never seen a blasting so bad for nothing.RE-READ THE POST and try some comprehension this time.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

"...pulled our poles out of the water and waited 20 minutes for him to move on..". 

Maybe he thought ya'll were done and about to leave. 
Maybe he already knew about that spot and how productive it is. 
Maybe while he was waiting he thought he might be able to mark some other spots in the area. 
Maybe if you are threatened by the wake from a 40 foot boat 150 yards away then you might want to re-think fishing in the gulf. 
Maybe he _is_ a dick and was trying to run you off... and it worked.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

150 yds away, during snapper season, come on. perhaps Lake fishing is more your style. If he wanted to fish your spot he would just backed down and used his thrust to move you off the spot.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Not sure if he was just trying to mark structure or fish but 150 yards away; who cares. I’ve literally had to push, with my hands, boats that were trying to anchor so close to me on public wrecks that they would have hit me if I wasn’t pushing their boats away. I’d settle for 150 feet of space. Now if the knucklehead was hitting you with huge wakes on purpose that’s another story but 150 yards is a long way away. I guess you had to be there.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

let me get those numbers and I will go out there and see for my self:yes: and if he does it to me then we have a case against the sap sucker:thumbup: so how about those number please :yes::whistling:


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I had a guy set up 180 yards down the beach from me at Johnson's Beach last weekend. It was unbelievable. I had been there since 0700 and once he got set up, he had what could only be clients gather at his spot with him. It was a woman and two small children. He had the nerve to let the kids take a small net in the water and the woman laid down on a towel even closer to me than his original 180 yards. 

He walked down and tried to ask me if anything was biting and claimed to be from out of town. I know a for hire fisherman when I see one. I just shook my head, snapped one of my rods over my knee and took off. Guy has the whole gulf and sets up right on top of me. "Fishing" down here has gone to the birds! Unreal.


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

MGuns hit the nail on the head. "I guess you had to be there."


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

HappyHourHero said:


> I had a guy set up 180 yards down the beach from me at Johnson's Beach last weekend. It was unbelievable. I had been there since 0700 and once he got set up, he had what could only be clients gather at his spot with him. It was a woman and two small children. He had the nerve to let the kids take a small net in the water and the woman laid down on a towel even closer to me than his original 180 yards.
> 
> He walked down and tried to ask me if anything was biting and claimed to be from out of town. I know a for hire fisherman when I see one. I just shook my head, snapped one of my rods over my knee and took off. Guy has the whole gulf and sets up right on top of me. "Fishing" down here has gone to the birds! Unreal.


Should've pulled a gun on him.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

You might consider posting some video next time.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

HappyHourHero said:


> I had a guy set up 180 yards down the beach from me at Johnson's Beach last weekend. It was unbelievable. I had been there since 0700 and once he got set up, he had what could only be clients gather at his spot with him. It was a woman and two small children. He had the nerve to let the kids take a small net in the water and the woman laid down on a towel even closer to me than his original 180 yards.
> 
> He walked down and tried to ask me if anything was biting and claimed to be from out of town. I know a for hire fisherman when I see one. I just shook my head, snapped one of my rods over my knee and took off. Guy has the whole gulf and sets up right on top of me. "Fishing" down here has gone to the birds! Unreal.


Funny. Was this a private number spot?


----------



## moontan360 (Dec 16, 2009)

HappyHourHero said:


> I had a guy set up 180 yards down the beach from me at Johnson's Beach last weekend. It was unbelievable. I had been there since 0700 and once he got set up, he had what could only be clients gather at his spot with him. It was a woman and two small children. He had the nerve to let the kids take a small net in the water and the woman laid down on a towel even closer to me than his original 180 yards.
> 
> He walked down and tried to ask me if anything was biting and claimed to be from out of town. I know a for hire fisherman when I see one. I just shook my head, snapped one of my rods over my knee and took off. Guy has the whole gulf and sets up right on top of me. "Fishing" down here has gone to the birds! Unreal.



Sorry about that!

FYI: Until running into you, I've never seen someone fish in just a thong.....much less a backwards thong. Don't worry though, it still covered everything.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

twodown said:


> Funny. Was this a private number spot?


Used to be. Him and three other guys bought the same set!


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> You might consider posting some video next time.


*MYSELF!!!!* Otherwise fish deep and long. Most {Boaters} wont spend the fuel and fish close in numbers. BURN THE FUEL AND FISH AWAY FROM EVERYONE!


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Charter dickheads*

I was heading to a spot a couple weeks ago and had a dickhead charter captain literally head straight for me. I was almost to a spot I have been fishing and I guess he thought is was his spot. The boat was the Reel Easy and I almost reported the asshole to the coast guard myself.some of these guys need to learn a lesson.I also have a 6 pack license but don't try to own any spot. Fishing is fishing but when you put someone else in danger you should be held responsible. Some of these assholes think they own any spot they want to fish that day just because they are chartering.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

blackfinstevie said:


> While fishing a small but usually productive non-public set of numbers this past Saturday a 40-45ft vessel out of Pcola named the "On STRIKE" came barreling down on us. He had 7 or 8 passengers on board. We pulled our poles out of the water and waited 20 or so minutes for him to move on. He circled and ran back and forth several times about 100-150 yds disrupting our fishing. Possibly marking our position? I kept waveing him off till he moved off appx 1 mile. Then the butthead come back. Circling and throwing wake. I hailed him on vhf and asked him back off for a bit. I finally got tired of his harassment and wake and left. This guy certainly has no respect for fellow fishermen, especially small boats. Not to mention the unsafe position he put us in with his continuous wake bombarding us. In retrospect I should have reported him to Coast Guard but didn't. Now I would like to know who this guy is. I would hope that he is not a Charter Capt as I have know some really good charter capts in my day that I have a lot of respect for. I have none for this guy. Very rude dude.


Would you like a little cheese with that whine? :whistling: I've never seen a boat that could throw a wake from 100 yards away that would disrupt my fishing. If your boat isn't big enough to fish in the Gulf, stay in the bay.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

What are you reporting him for? Using the public waters like you and his boat happend to be aiming toward you. You would probably get ticketed for bothering the cg. I'll bet you ask for radio checks on 16.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

sealark said:


> . I'll bet you ask for radio checks on 16.



Hahahahaaaaaa well played sir!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

well I don't fish any closer to anyone privet or charter than I would like them to fish to me. i do think that in some cases that everyone needs to have a little more respect to the other person. if the spot will hold more than one boat reasonably have fun. if its like two fat women in a single bed. the late comer should move on. this is the way I look at it.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I should take my wee boat out there Saturday and just lie down on the deck in a bean bag with some whiskey in me and just soak up the karma.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

marcuswon said:


> well I don't fish any closer to anyone privet or charter than I would like them to fish to me. i do think that in some cases that everyone needs to have a little more respect to the other person. if the spot will hold more than one boat reasonably have fun. if its like two fat women in a single bed. the late comer should move on. this is the way I look at it.


If you look at it that way during the snapper and grouper season you should just stay home. Every spot public and private will be covered up with complaining, bitching and diver boats. And the bay will be covered up also. Hey where'd you see those two fat women I want those numbers.......


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Snapper fishing = good times. Especially inside of 12 miles on a Saturday.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Second on the fat women!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

sealark said:


> What are you reporting him for? Using the public waters like you and his boat happend to be aiming toward you. You would probably get ticketed for bothering the cg. I'll bet you ask for radio checks on 16.


Most people don't even know what channels to use for what! Yak on 16 in most places "congested areas" and the CG will light you up. Especially on 16.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Huh? You mean I shouldn't ask for a radio check on 16? Or chat with my buddy about what they did last night? Or ask him where he is, what he has caught, what he has caught them on, and what he is planning on doing later after he gets in from fishing on channel 16? I bought a radio this year for that, and no one is gonna tell me different.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Huh? You mean I shouldn't ask for a radio check on 16? Or chat with my buddy about what they did last night? Or ask him where he is, what he has caught, what he has caught them on, and what he is planning on doing later after he gets in from fishing on channel 16? I bought a radio this year for that, and no one is gonna tell me different.


Google the rules. I'm just giving info. That's what I thought this was for. You can do whatever you want. Way to many people on this forum take things as an insult. I was just offering info. Sorry buddy if I offended you. Learn the hard way like many have.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Huh? You mean I shouldn't ask for a radio check on 16? Or chat with my buddy about what they did last night? Or ask him where he is, what he has caught, what he has caught them on, and what he is planning on doing later after he gets in from fishing on channel 16? I bought a radio this year for that, and no one is gonna tell me different.


Get back with me after you read and understand what the hailing channel is. like I said just giving a heads up.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

twodown said:


> Google the rules. I'm just giving info. That's what I thought this was for. You can do whatever you want. Way to many people on this forum take things as an insult. I was just offering info. Sorry buddy if I offended you. Learn the hard way like many have.


Sarcasm man.....

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Forum Runner


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lmao!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

floorman1 said:


> Lmao!


Yes sir I LMAO at the idiots on here too. Most of whom think they know everything and most who are from my best guess below the age of 35 most likley 30 but are full of knowledge and can play a mean video game. BDNS about the word respect or don't care. Well we shall see how that works out! Then I will be LMAO! Just saying.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Rules? Rules for a radio? Come on man. Next thing we know you will be trying to tell us there are rules for the way I drive my boat. I spent money on it this year, and I will be danged if anyone is gonna tell me how I drive it.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

:watching::watching:


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Y'all are mean. I'm going to go anchor up on the Perdido bridge rubble and play bob marley on channel 16 all day long. I mean, it is fishing, it is public water, and we should all just have fun. And if anyone of you old salts tries to get within 100 yards of me while I am fishing my spot I will be on here in a few days to let you have it.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

150 yards. Hell ive fished where I can talk to the other boats next to us. I have backed right up to charter boats that come up on Me fishing a spot. I have had a few issues with drunk ********, but I could not here there bitchin because I had some good country music playing. I just waived back. 

I was there first.


----------



## blackfinstevie (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks Capt Tyler. I would love to book a charter with you soon. And thanks to poster or two who actually got it. I was simply reporting an arrogant, unsafe butthead who shouldn't be driving a boat. We were the only 2 boats in sight when this happened. Didnt realize there were so many want-to-b-attorneys out there waiting to pic apart everything written like they were in a courtroom. Good luck with your scholarships as many of you can't read the English language as pointed out by a couple of posters. If you are on the water anytime soon and a boat named ON STRIKE just ran you over and swamped you just remember this post as you are swimming back to shore. Thanks.....and Good Night!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Rules? Rules for a radio? Come on man. Next thing we know you will be trying to tell us there are rules for the way I drive my boat. I spent money on it this year, and I will be danged if anyone is gonna tell me how I drive it.


Its like you put a ring through their nose and you are leading then wherever you want....lol!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

twodown said:


> Yes sir I LMAO at the idiots on here too. Most of whom think they know everything and most who are from my best guess below the age of 35 most likley 30 but are full of knowledge and can play a mean video game. BDNS about the word respect or don't care. Well we shall see how that works out! Then I will be LMAO! Just saying.


You were still playing video games at 30??


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Y'all are mean. I'm going to go anchor up on the Perdido bridge rubble and play bob marley on channel 16 all day long. I mean, it is fishing, it is public water, and we should all just have fun. And if anyone of you old salts tries to get within 100 yards of me while I am fishing my spot I will be on here in a few days to let you have it.


You can't catch those mongo's (or a half a tarpon, or a big Ol' mako for that matter) from there SS. 

Well played man, this is hilarious.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I leave the country for a while and this is the first thread I see. Hahahahahaha.

I'm in for the show.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Rules? Rules for a radio? Come on man. Next thing we know you will be trying to tell us there are rules for the way I drive my boat. I spent money on it this year, and I will be danged if anyone is gonna tell me how I drive it.


Yes there are rules for the radio.! Go and talk to the coast guard. This is another reason there should be safe boating course for people that do not know!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Snapper quit trolling on the forum. You have already foul hooked about 6 suckers,


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

MrFish said:


> You were still playing video games at 30??


They were not yet on the market when I was 30. Hey it was late last night "for me" I had been in the scotch waiting for momma to get home from the evening shift at the hospital and failed to pick up on the sarcastic post. You got me. Now back off I'm tired and ornary!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

twodown said:


> They were not yet on the market when I was 30. Hey it was late last night "for me" I had been in the scotch waiting for momma to get home from the evening shift at the hospital and failed to pick up on the sarcastic post. You got me. Now back off I'm tired and ornary!


sorry that was for snapper. Told you I was tired!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

sealark said:


> Snapper quit trolling on the forum. You have already foul hooked about 6 suckers,


And they're taking drag.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

That "On Strike" guy came up around our boat today. The dude had it going on. There were at least 3 chicks on there in bikinis. One of them looked as if she'd just left "Destin Plastic Surgery"... and the other ones were'nt at all to be sneezed at. They gave us a "top down" flash and we tossed them a few beers and some of our 18" snappers. Nice.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

What you think a couple of 18# snapper would be worth in barter?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Probably child support and alimony in my caseirate:


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Burnt Drag said:


> That "On Strike" guy came up around our boat today. The dude had it going on. There were at least 3 chicks on there in bikinis. One of them looked as if she'd just left "Destin Plastic Surgery"... and the other ones were'nt at all to be sneezed at. They gave us a "top down" flash and we tossed them a few beers and some of our 18" snappers. Nice.


Share those #'s


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

Unless it was a well known public spot I would never pull up to a spot someone else was fishing. It's a good way to piss someone off.


----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

grouper22 said:


> Probably child support and alimony in my caseirate:




Grouper you have the best sense of humor on this forum...or maybe I just 'get' you...lol...either way, you crack me up


----------

